# sr20 engine swap b12 chassis help!!!!!!!



## flowbe1000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I recently purchased a clean 1988 sentra for $800 bucks (damn what a deal). Anyway as ya'll obviously know that carb engine is not the fastest so, I always told myself If i purchase an older nissan sentra I will drop an sr20 in it. However, I never intended to purchase one this old and am not sure how compatible the engine swap would be. 

If any of ya'll crazy heads could help me out on my new venture I would surely appreciate it. 

who am i kidding....please! I need help.....engine.....to slow.......need more......speed...................uhhhh.......

the saga continues.......


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Look no further:

http://ffdet.com/members/rich/


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

okay i just went to that site harris, and it did some really weird things to my computer. it kept saying something about an invalid page fault. or some shit. i had to restart my computer. any other 
REAL links?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That link used to work, here's the car- http://ffdet.com/members/rich/Pulsar/Pulsar_Home.htm

The SR20 swap sticky at the top of this section has some good info too.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I thought the big deal was the motor mounts. You'd have to fabricate your own if you want to drop the SR20 into your B12, cuz Sentras didn't come with the SR20 until the B13 chassis models.

The GA16DE should drop right in as it shares the same motor mounts as a GA16i, and would be a decent upgrade from the E16i/s (110 Hp vs 70 or 90?). Granted the SR20 has a bit more power, its more of a PITA to swap.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

what is pita?

the GA16DE shares the same mounts as the SR20 (except one). so if a GA will fit, then the SR should fit to right?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

the engine side of the mount is different in the B13 between the GA and SR, the body side of the mount is different for the GA between the B12 and B13, that's why it won't work, PITA is pain in the ass, and if you do go GA several people have turboed there's with very nice results, search through the GA16 section for more on that. You should probably look into the CA18DET if you don't like welding and cutting stuff, but they are relatively old compared to SR's and may need some tender loving care.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

flowbe1000 said:


> I recently purchased a clean 1988 sentra for $800 bucks (damn what a deal). Anyway as ya'll obviously know that carb engine is not the fastest so, I always told myself If i purchase an older nissan sentra I will drop an sr20 in it. However, I never intended to purchase one this old and am not sure how compatible the engine swap would be.
> 
> If any of ya'll crazy heads could help me out on my new venture I would surely appreciate it.
> 
> ...


WTF??? 
Did you happen to see the first sticky?
An sr20 will run you mucho mas denero than a ca swap. Mostly in welding and the wireing is mind boggling.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

there are plenty of guys who have dropped a sr20 in a b12. 
you can pick up a jdm de for 450$ + tax

get the tranny all that good stuff. i have a b12 and i have a 93 ser and i have a jdm sr20 sitting in the cab of the b12  seems like it will be the closest my b12 will see to a sr20 haha but if i never sell the b12 ill probly buy another sr and put it in the b12 thats if i cant sell the car. 

if you study it and have the determination you can do anything. 
it would cost you just as much to turbo whatever you can bolt in there as it would to put a sr20 in it.


----------



## kingsentra (Jul 9, 2003)

not exactly droped
a hotshot turbo kit costs ~4000 dollars. i can get everything i need to do the swap for way under 2 grand. it wont cost buy 500 dollars or less for all the other tiny bits and pieces and time in a machine shop. i wish somebody could actually help. i.e. do the swap SCC style.


----------



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah i looked into dropping a sr20 in my '90 sentra about a year ago and after i figured out how much the cost was gonna be and the trouble with the fabricating and wiring i said to hell with that and just went out and bought my se-r. (but it would be cool as hell to have a b-12 that would haul ass like an se-r!!) :thumbup:


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

kingsentra said:


> not exactly droped
> a hotshot turbo kit costs ~4000 dollars. i can get everything i need to do the swap for way under 2 grand. it wont cost buy 500 dollars or less for all the other tiny bits and pieces and time in a machine shop. i wish somebody could actually help. i.e. do the swap SCC style.



king thats what i ment, it would be cheeper to do a sr20 swap. 

i wanted a sr20 in my b12 too but i needed a nice car and i was sick of driving old cars so i bought a 93 ser. 

John abott and Charles Johnson two great guys who have shown us what it is to have a b12 SER which HAULS ass. they both are turbo now


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

the best way to do it is buy a doner ser with a blown motor. then buy a JDM from NOYAN or SOKO. 

cost you like 1500$ maybe at the most. 

ive like seen the light with cars. all they are is machines created by humans like you and I , they work all as a process. it all makes sense. so in thoery with the right tools anything is possable and easier than somtimes thought.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

look for the b12 project and choose english 

http://www.tati-motorsport.nl/public_html/index.php/Projects


----------

